# Περίεργα περιστατικά



## Ambrose (Dec 27, 2008)

*Ένα ακόμα περιέργο περιστατικό
Αγνωστοι πυροβόλησαν κατά συρμού του Προαστιακού*

Ένα ακόμα περίεργο περιστατικό απασχολεί από τα μεσάνυχτα την Αστυνομία. Αγνωστοι πυροβόλησαν σε συρμό του προαστιακού που κινείτο στην περιοχή του Ρέντη. Ο προαστιακός εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Κιάτο-Αθήνα.

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=970972&lngDtrID=244

*Μόνο υλικές ζημιές
Μπαράζ εμπρηστικών επιθέσεων τα ξημερώματα στο Λεκανοπέδιο*

Μπαράζ εμπρηστικών επιθέσεων σημειώθηκαν τα ξημερώματα των Χριστουγέννων στο Λεκανοπέδιο με υλικές μόνο ζημιές. Στο στόχαστρο των αγνώστων για μια ακόμα φορά υποκαταστήματα τραπεζών, αντιπροσωπείες αυτοκινήτων και μία υπηρεσία υπουργείου.
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=970904

*Αγνωστοι έκαψαν το αυτοκίνητο του υφυπουργού ΠΕΧΩΔΕ, Σταύρου Καλογιάννη*

Αγνωστοι έκαψαν στις 04:00 ξημερώματα της Παρασκευής το υπηρεσιακό αυτοκίνητο του υφυπουργού ΠΕΧΩΔΕ, Σταύρου Καλογιάννη, το οποίο ήταν παρκαρισμένο στο σπίτι του, στο κέντρο των Ιωαννίνων.
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=971003


----------



## stathis (Jan 10, 2009)

Αν εξαιρέσουμε τους πυροβολισμούς στο συρμό του προαστιακού, τα άλλα δύο δεν μου φαίνονται καθόλου περίεργα. Θα ήθελα να πω, επίσης, ότι όταν θέλουμε να διατυπώσουμε μια σκέψη ή άποψη, καλό είναι να γράφουμε και δυο λόγια πέρα από παράθεση ειδήσεων και λινκ.

Από την άλλη πάλι, μιλάμε για (κυριολεκτικά) περσινά ξινά σταφύλια... (Αναφέρομαι φυσικά στα περιστατικά αυτά καθεαυτά, και όχι στις αιτίες που τα προκάλεσαν και το γενικότερο πλαίσιο.)


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 10, 2009)

stathis said:


> Αν εξαιρέσουμε τους πυροβολισμούς στο συρμό του προαστιακού, τα άλλα δύο δεν μου φαίνονται καθόλου περίεργα.



Τα συγκεκριμένα περιστατικά στο χώρο και τον χρόνο που συνέβησαν για μένα ήταν περίεργα και αψυχολόγητα και θα μπορούσαν να ερμηνευτούν με πολλούς τρόπους στο κονωνικοπολιτικό και χρονικό πλαίσιο μέσα στο οποίο έλαβαν χώρα.



stathis said:


> Θα ήθελα να πω, επίσης, ότι όταν θέλουμε να διατυπώσουμε μια σκέψη ή άποψη, καλό είναι να γράφουμε και δυο λόγια πέρα από παράθεση ειδήσεων και λινκ.
> 
> Από την άλλη πάλι, μιλάμε για (κυριολεκτικά) περσινά ξινά σταφύλια... (Αναφέρομαι φυσικά στα περιστατικά αυτά καθεαυτά, και όχι στις αιτίες που τα προκάλεσαν και το γενικότερο πλαίσιο.)



Μα αυτό που ήθελα να πω, το είπα και όποιος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε (ό,τι κατάλαβε τέλος πάντων). Δεν υπήρχε και δεν υπάρχει λόγος για κάτι παραπάνω...


----------



## stathis (Jan 10, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Τα συγκεκριμένα περιστατικά στο χώρο και τον χρόνο που συνέβησαν για μένα ήταν περίεργα και αψυχολόγητα και θα μπορούσαν να ερμηνευτούν με πολλούς τρόπους στο κονωνικοπολιτικό και χρονικό πλαίσιο μέσα στο οποίο έλαβαν χώρα.


Περίεργα και αψυχολόγητα;; Μα τέτοιες οργανωμένες εμπρηστικές επιθέσεις γίνονται εδώ και χρόνια, δεν θα γίνονταν *τώρα*;



Ambrose said:


> Μα αυτό που ήθελα να πω, το είπα και όποιος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε (ό,τι κατάλαβε τέλος πάντων). Δεν υπήρχε και δεν υπάρχει λόγος για κάτι παραπάνω...


Σοφόν το σαφές.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 10, 2009)

stathis said:


> Περίεργα και αψυχολόγητα;; Μα τέτοιες οργανωμένες εμπρηστικές επιθέσεις γίνονται εδώ και χρόνια, δεν θα γίνονταν *τώρα*;



Εγώ έτσι το είδα και το ερμήνευσα τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή υπό τις συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες. Κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να το δει αλλιώς.



stathis said:


> Σοφόν το σαφές.



Ναι. Και τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτώχια.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jan 11, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Ναι. Και τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτώχια.



Με μόνη διαφορά ότι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση η θέση σου πάνω στο ζήτημα είναι από δυσδιάκριτη έως αόρατη.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 11, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Με μόνη διαφορά ότι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση η θέση σου πάνω στο ζήτημα είναι από δυσδιάκριτη έως αόρατη.



Λυπάμαι, αλλά δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω. Ο νοών νεοίτω. Κατόπιν εορτής δεν έχει κανένα νόημα να το συζητάμε ή να κάνουμε και διάλογο. Και ούτε έχω καταλάβει γιατί ακριβώς γίνεται αυτή η συζήτηση με τον stathis και εσένα.


----------



## stathis (Jan 11, 2009)

Ξεκίνησα αυτή τη "συζήτηση" (ο θεός να την κάνει) από ειλικρινή διάθεση να καταλάβω τι θέλεις να πεις με αυτό το νήμα. Μπορεί να είμαι μειωμένης αντίληψης, αλλά δεν στην έχω στημένη. Μπορεί στο τέλος να φανεί ότι συμφωνούμε, πού ξέρεις. Ωστόσο, θεωρώ προκλητικό, αν μη τι άλλο, να διατυπώνεις μια ομιχλώδη και δυσδιάκριτη άποψη για ένα φλέγον (το λογοπαίγνιο δεν είναι εσκεμμένο) πολιτικοκοινωνικό θέμα και, όταν σου ζητείται να διευκρινίσεις τι εννοείς, να αρνείσαι επίμονα και να απαντάς με βαρύγδουπες γενικότητες και κλισέ.

Ο καθένας βγάζει τα συμπεράσματά του (έχω κι εγώ δικαίωμα στο κλισέ).


----------



## Count Baltar (Jan 11, 2009)

O Stathis απλώς με πρόλαβε (και τα είπε και πολύ καλύτερα απ' ό,τι θα τα έλεγα).


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 11, 2009)

stathis said:


> Ξεκίνησα αυτή τη "συζήτηση" (ο θεός να την κάνει) από ειλικρινή διάθεση να καταλάβω τι θέλεις να πεις με αυτό το νήμα. Μπορεί να είμαι μειωμένης αντίληψης, αλλά δεν στην έχω στημένη. Μπορεί στο τέλος να φανεί ότι συμφωνούμε, πού ξέρεις. Ωστόσο, θεωρώ προκλητικό, αν μη τι άλλο, να διατυπώνεις μια ομιχλώδη και δυσδιάκριτη άποψη για ένα φλέγον (το λογοπαίγνιο δεν είναι εσκεμμένο) πολιτικοκοινωνικό θέμα και, όταν σου ζητείται να διευκρινίσεις τι εννοείς, να αρνείσαι επίμονα και να απαντάς με βαρύγδουπες γενικότητες και κλισέ.
> 
> Ο καθένας βγάζει τα συμπεράσματά του (έχω κι εγώ δικαίωμα στο κλισέ).



Δεν με απασχολούν τα συμπεράσματα σου. Τρεις ειδήσεις (οι οποίες για εμένα είχαν σημασία) πόσταρα από το in.gr, όπως γίνεται κατά κόρον σε αυτό και σε άλλα φόρουμ και βγαίνει ο καθένας και λέει το δικό του και κάθομαι κι εγώ -βλακωδώς- και εξηγώ και υπερασπίζομαι το γιατί πόσταρα τις ειδήσεις. 

Τώρα, γιατί θεωρείς ότι πρέπει να καθίσω να εξηγήσω γιατί πόσταρα τις ειδήσεις τρεις βδομάδες μετά το αρχικό ποστ (!) ή γιατί θα πρέπει να εκφράσω περαιτέρω άποψη (???), ειλικρινά ακόμα δεν το έχω καταλάβει.

Όπως και να' χει, έχω και δουλειά να κάνω από το να αναλώνομαι σε ανούσιες ανταλλαγές και αντιπαραθέσεις. Σε παρακαλώ μην με ενοχλήσεις ξανά με αυτό το ζήτημα.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 11, 2009)

Όποιος ψάχνει έγκυρη πολιτική ανάλυση χωρίς πολυλογίες, μπορεί να την βρίσκει στη στήλη του Καίσαρη:
http://www.goalday.gr/article.asp?catid=10560&subid=2&tag=8103&pubid=1649433
:)


----------



## Costas (Jan 12, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Όποιος ψάχνει έγκυρη πολιτική ανάλυση χωρίς πολυλογίες, μπορεί να την βρίσκει στη στήλη του Καίσαρη:
> http://www.goalday.gr/article.asp?catid=10560&subid=2&tag=8103&pubid=1649433
> :)


Τη βρήκα, λοιπόν, την πολιτική ανάλυση χωρίς πολυλογίες. Ξεχωρίζω το εξής:


> Αν η νεολαία δεν έχει μέλλον, φταίει η αστυνομία; Τα είχαμε πει από τότε: Κάποιος που θέλει να κάνει εξέγερση μπουκάρει στη Βουλή, στη Ρηγίλλης και στη Χαριλάου Τρικούπη.


Σωστά! Το είπε και ο Γιανναράς αυτό! Αν ο Γρηγορόπουλος δεν έχει μέλλον, φταίει ο Κορκονέας; Αν οι νεκροί του '80 στην πλατεία Συντάγματος έμειναν χωρίς μέλλον, έφταιγαν οι ΜΑΤατζήδες που τους σκότωσαν; Αν έμεινε χωρίς μέλλον ο Καλτεζάς, έφταιγε ο Μελίστας; Αν έμειναν παράλυτοι οι Μουστακλήδες, έφταιγαν οι Θεοφιλογιαννάκοι; Αν έμειναν χωρίς μέλλον οι κρατούμενοι στα διάφορα Άουσβιτς και στις διάφορες Κάτοργκες και Γκουλάγκ, έφταιγαν οι δεσμοφύλακες; Ο Καραμανλής, ο Ράλλης, ο Παπανδρέου, ο Παπαδόπουλος, ο Χίτλερ, ο τσάρος και ο Στάλιν έφταιγαν! Όλοι οι άλλοι, τη δουλειά τους κάνανε, για 700 ευρώ!

Και επίσης:
Τι εύκολα που δίνουν συμβουλές ορισμένοι στους "θέλοντες να κάνουν εξέγερση"! Μα αν "μπουκάρουνε" στη Βουλή, στη Ρηγίλλης και στη Χαριλάου Τρικούπη (οι άλλοι πάντα! εμείς μαζί τους, αλλά από μακριά!) , θα βρουν μπροστά τους τα ΜΑΤ, τα οποία, για 700 ευρώ, θα τους ανοίξουν το κεφάλι. Αν απεργήσουν για οτιδήποτε, θα βρουν μπροστά τους την αστυνομία. Αν διαμαρτυρηθούν για τις συντάξεις, το ίδιο. Αν διαμαρτυρηθούν για την καταπάτηση του Πεδίου του Άρεως από τον Πανελλήνιο του Κυριακού, το ίδιο. Αν, αν, αν, πάντα θα βρουν μπροστά τους τα πάνοπλα ΜΑΤ. Κάποιοι θέλουν να μας πείσουν ότι η δουλειά του ΜΑΤατζή είναι σαν τη δουλειά του κηπουρού ή του οδοκαθαριστή. Ε, δεν είναι! Από τη στιγμή που έχεις όπλο ελέω κράτους, κρίνεσαι και θα κρίνεσαι στον αιώνα για την κάθε φορά που το χρησιμοποιείς και για το πώς το χρησιμοποιείς, όπως κρίνεται εκείνος που παίρνει ένα καλάσνικοφ και πάει να σκοτώσει ΜΑΤατζή "για αντίποινα" (αν δεν είναι και των μυστικών υπηρεσιών).

Και ένα υστερόγραφο: έχει κανείς πρόσβαση στο μισθολόγιο (το πλήρες: φανερά, κρυφά, τυχερά, βαρέα-ανθυγιεινά, υπερωρίες, εφάπαξ, έξοδα φθοράς κλομπ, έξοδα ρούχων που πιάστηκαν στη ζαρντινιέρα και σκίστηκαν κλπ.) των αστυνομικών και των ΜΑΤ; Για να μη μιλάμε στον αέρα ως προς αυτό.


----------



## stathis (Jan 12, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Τρεις ειδήσεις (οι οποίες για εμένα είχαν σημασία) πόσταρα από το in.gr, όπως γίνεται κατά κόρον σε αυτό και σε άλλα φόρουμ *και βγαίνει ο καθένας και λέει το δικό του *και κάθομαι κι εγώ -βλακωδώς- και εξηγώ και υπερασπίζομαι το γιατί πόσταρα τις ειδήσεις.


Την επόμενη φορά που θα ανοίξεις ένα νήμα, μπορείς να ζητήσεις να κλειδωθεί ώστε να μην βγαίνει ο καθένας και να λέει το δικό του (του οποίου άλλωστε είσαι ο πρώτος διδάξας). Επίσης, δεν σου ζήτησε κανείς να υπερασπιστείς γιατί πόσταρες τις ειδήσεις αυτές, αλλά να αναπτύξεις την άποψη που διατύπωσες με δύο (2) λέξεις.

Σταματάω εδώ, μια και μιλάμε διαφορετικές γλώσσες.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 12, 2009)

Ειρήνη υμίν.

Να σημειωθεί ότι ακριβώς γι' αυτόν το λόγο δεν ήθελα να υπάρχει καμιά δυνατότητα πολιτικών συζητήσεων σε γλωσσικό και μεταφραστικό φόρουμ. Γι' αυτόν το σκοπό υπάρχουν τα χιλιάδες μπλογκ πολιτικού περιεχομένου. Το θεωρώ δεδομένο ότι όταν δυο άνθρωποι διαφωνούν ριζικά στις πολιτικές τους θέσεις είναι δυνατόν να καταλήξουν σε ανταλλαγή όχι μόνο διαξιφισμών, αλλά και ύβρεων, για μην ξεχάσουμε και τις μαχαιριές και τις πιστολιές που πέφτουν στα ανά την Ελλάδα καφενεία.

Βάζω τέρμα προσωρινά στη συζήτηση στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα, και επαναφέρω την αρχική μου πρόταση να μην υπάρχει καθόλου πολιτική συζήτηση στο φόρουμ.


----------

